# Dateipfad auf Existenz prüfen



## jorgeHX (30. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe das Probelm, dass ich Images aus einer Datei lade. Sollte das Image aus irgendwelchen Gründen den Pfad geändert haben, so will ich eine Fehlermeldung im Programm anzeigen.... Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich einen absoluten Pfad auf seine Korrektheit überprüfen kann?

Danke,
Jorge


----------



## mrno (30. Juni 2005)

Über File kannst du prüfen ob die datei vorhanden ist:

```
File fl = new File("C:/image.jpg");
    if(fl.exists()==false)
      System.out.println("Bild nicht vorhanden");
```


----------



## jorgeHX (30. Juni 2005)

Super, danke


----------

